# LaTeX gbrief IBAN, BIC + Schriftarten

## EasterParade

Das Erstellen eines Musterbriefs in LaTeX mit modernen Bankverbindungsdaten stellt ein Problem dar.

Paket g-brief hilft nicht; auch g-brief2, das sich nicht in portage befindet, dürfte hier nichts besser machen.

Auch die Schriftarten Arial oder Helvetica lässt sich nicht umsetzen.

Hat jemand Kenntnis davon, wie ich das realisieren könnte?

----------

## mike155

Ist LaTeX das richtige Tool, um Briefe zu schreiben?

Früher (vor 30 Jahren) habe ich viel mit LaTeX gearbeitet: Zeitschriften, wissenschaftliche Artikel und Arbeiten, Bücher... Aber ich habe noch NIE einen Brief mit LaTeX geschrieben.

Deshalb meine Empfehlung: nimm LibreOffice. Das geht schneller, und es sieht hinterher besser aus! Man erstellt einmal eine Vorlage: Kopfzeilen, Anschriftenfeld, Datum, Bankverbindung, Seitenzahl kommen in Textframes, damit sie sich nicht mehr verschieben können. Das Ganze wird als Vorlage (*.ott) gespeichert - und dann kann man die Vorlage immer wieder für neue Briefe verwenden.

Etwas anderes wäre es natürlich, wenn Du spezielle Anforderungen hast: beispielsweise jeden Monat 1000 Rechnungen erstellen und mit einem Anschreiben als Brief versenden. Da würde ich nochmal über LaTeX nachdenken...

Aber einzelne Briefe? Würde ich nicht mit LaTeX machen.

----------

## EasterParade

 :Sad: 

Ich spiele gerne damit herum. Früher habe ich lange Texte mit dem tool erstellt und Freude daran gehabt.

Ich möchte gerne wieder was damit machen, aber das mit den Büchern wird nix.   :Smile: 

Ok, dann zurück zu LibreOffice. Da habe ich mir schon so eine Vorlage erstellt.

Trotzdem danke.

----------

## mike155

.

(Diesen Post habe ich gelöscht. Er ist offenbar völlig anders angekommen, als er gemeint war. Ich wollte niemandem auf die Füße treten! Ich bitte um Entschuldigung!).Last edited by mike155 on Sat Nov 23, 2019 10:34 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## EasterParade

Wow ... from bad to worse ...

Bist du Handwerker?

Oder ist das Deutsche Gentoo Forum ein elitärer Club von noch mehr Handwerkern?

----------

## platinumviper

 *transsib wrote:*   

> auch g-brief2, das sich nicht in portage befindet, dürfte hier nichts besser machen.

 

Doch, bei g-brief2 geht das problemlos, da hast du sechs Freitext-Zeilen für die Bankverbindung zur Verfügung. Da es vom selben Autor ist, ist es im Paket g-brief enthalten. Die beiden Beispiele auf http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/macros/latex/contrib/g-brief/ sind mit g-brief bzw. g-brief2 gesetzt. Ich würde allerdings noch die Schriftart auf Libertine o.ä. ändern.

 *transsib wrote:*   

> Auch die Schriftarten Arial oder Helvetica lässt sich nicht umsetzen.

 

Helvetica wird mit 

```
\usepackage[scaled]{helvet}
```

 eingebunden. Der Parameter "scaled" ist nötig, damit die in Helvetica gesetzten Textteile zur Größe der Hauptschrift passen.

----------

## musv

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Ist LaTeX das richtige Tool, um Briefe zu schreiben?.. Aber ich habe noch NIE einen Brief mit LaTeX geschrieben.

 

Ich schreibe meine Briefe ausschließlich mit Latex. Allerdings verwende ich Dinbrief, was ja eigentlich als veraltet gilt. Nichtsdestotrotz sehen die Briefe damit einheitlich und ordentlich aus. 

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> nimm LibreOffice. Das geht schneller, und es sieht hinterher besser aus!

 

Exakt das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Denn vollkommen korrekt auch für Latex: 

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Man erstellt einmal eine Vorlage: Kopfzeilen, Anschriftenfeld, Datum, Bankverbindung, …und dann kann man die Vorlage immer wieder für neue Briefe verwenden.

 

Zum Iban-Problem kann ich leider nichts beitragen. Ich hatte mir vor über 10 Jahren mal ein Rechnungslayout zusammengebastelt mit einer Fußzeile für meine Daten:

```

\bottomtext{

        \begin{scriptsize}

        \begin{tabular}{p{3cm}p{1.8cm}p{5.5cm}p{4.9cm}}

                \hline

                Kontoverbindung:        &       Kontoinhaber:   &       Hans Wurst            & Steuernummer:\\

                &       Kontonummer: &  12\,345\,678             & 987 / 654 / 3210 \\

                & BLZ:                                  &       111\,111\,00 (Kartoffelbank)         & Finanzamt Nimmerland\\

        \end{tabular}

        \end{scriptsize}

}

```

Vielleicht kannst du das ja verwenden. 

Aber generell: Danke für g-brief. Ich werd das mal probieren. Ich wollte mal den DINBrief in Richtung xelatex zum Laufen kriegen. Aber da fehlt natürlich wie immer die Zeit. Und in letzter Zeit schreib ich kaum noch Briefe.

----------

## l3u

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *mike155 wrote:*   Ist LaTeX das richtige Tool, um Briefe zu schreiben? 
> 
> Ich schreibe meine Briefe ausschließlich mit Latex.

 

Das mache ich genauso. Und auch mit Dinbrief. Klappt super, deswegen habe ich mich auch bisher noch nie nach einer Alternative umgesehen.

Ich dachte mir nur, dass wenn ich schon nichts zu dem IBAN-Problem beitragen kann, möchte ich zumindest mal bestätigen, dass LaTeX natürlich das richtige Tool zum Schreiben von Briefen ist. Wenn man auf sauberes Layout, perfekten Textsatz und professionelles Erscheinungsbild Wert legt und ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hat.

----------

